# KwaZulu Natal coast



## SmartieBox (Apr 18, 2006)

Some fish taken by fellow fishing ski anglers of the KwaZulu Natal coast.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

sheer craziness smartiebox....i cant even begin to comprehend the logistics of getting a sailfish on board my kayak! How far are you guys paddling offshore to get into fishing like that?


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Jeez :shock: :shock: :shock:

HOW THE HELL DID HE GET THAT MARLIN BACK TO SHORE WITHOUT BEING EATEN BY ONE OF THOSE GREAT WHITES THAT LOVE TO BREACH OVER IN SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   Great Pics Smartiebox. No relation to Fifibox eh! :wink:


----------



## SmartieBox (Apr 18, 2006)

Good morning all,

There are 3 main areas on the KwaZulu Natal coast where sailfish are caught on a frequent basis, Cape Vidal, Banganek and Black rock. All these fish were taken within a kilometer from shore. We are limited by legislation to fish no further that 2 kilometers from shore. The reason for the good game fish success is we have is the warm Mozambique current that runs from north to south up to a speed of 4.5 to 5 knots and at times moves in as close as 400m from the beach.

The loading of a sailfish is not that a big job. As can bee seen on the photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s there is a safety belt strap loop bolted to the fishing skiÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s deck that has a duel purpose, 1 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ you can put your rods tips through it and tie the butt end down on the hatch and, 2 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ you push the bill of your sail fish/marlin through it and then tie down the tail to the foot straps as not to loose you fish when coming back through the surf. Our skis are rated to carry a weight of up to 250 kgÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s due to the length of it.

Majority of us fish 2 rods with 9 to 12kg line class on small pen reels. The main bait we use is sardine (anchovy), mackerel, Japanese mackerel and the odd ski uses lures. It is not un common to have double hook-up on sailfish off one ski, it takes about 45min to boat a sailfish after being towed for a few kilometers.

Eight weeks ago one of our club members caught a estimated 100kg plus marlin and had the bill in hand but was unable to load it alone, his two paddle buddies them selfÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s were some distance away fighting big fish and unable to assist him. He had no choice but to release it again.

On a very good day we catch between 4 and 10, mackerel, dorado and king fish between 05:00 and 10:00 in the morning. But we loose a lot of fish to dolphins and sharks, especially at Cape Vidal. Our club record for sailfish is 35kg, kingfish is 45kg, tuna is 28kg, mackerel is 26kg and dorado (mhani mhani, I think you call them) is 18kg.

We have 5 different fishings ski's that is available on our market, excluding the odd kayak, Neptune (what I have), Tom ski, Stealth, Pope and Tunny.


















Will post pictures of the surf conditions thought we sometimes have to launch.


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

There some impresive fishing waters you have there my friend. Would'nt want to tip ya yak with 35kgs of fish inboard or one of them there sharks might bite ya on the bum. Guess a chunk out of ya blurt is better than loosing ya haul eh. :shock: :shock: :shock: Here is one of ya mates above. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## SmartieBox (Apr 18, 2006)

This was taken at a recent competions just north of Durban. Now you know why all gear is stored inside our ski's


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Fair effort.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

WHAT DO SAILFISH & MALIN TASTE LIKE ???COULD FEED AN ARMY THERE.
fishbrain


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbrain

In 1977 I gut hooked a 6' juvenile black marlin on the 9 mile at Tweed Heads, blood was pouring from the gills so we brought it on board, for weighing and eating as it had no chance of survival.

Got 2 fillets approx 1.5m x 35cms pink strong tasting flesh, you would not put it in the top bracket for taste, and only keep when the fish was doomed to die anyway; the fish was heavily affected by the deep hooking and only cleared the water twice on 6kgs gear


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting story Richo, I had often wondered myself.
Even though he was injured you must have done well on that light line.

The fish you see being hung up for records I would imagine dont get eaten.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> Fillets of large (50kg and more) Marlin are available down here in Sydney quite regularly. They are expensive (at around $30 a kilo), and although I haven't eaten any, they are sold as a premium eating fish.
> 
> There has been quite a bit of controversey lately about the professionals targetting them with long lines on the south coast. Apparently with catches in the thousands they have devastated the annual migration of stocks this year. Bastards.


And NSW Fisheries has a report stating that the recreational marlin fishery is far more valuable to the state than the commercial marlin fishery! Unfortunately Fisheries is part of the Department of Primary Industry so commercial operations get absolute priority. Department of Tourism, Sport and Recreation won't even reply to correspondence on the matter.

Marlin steaks grill up OK, but swordfish is better


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Had smoked Marlin in Mauritius and it is excellent eating. My favorite is pasta with a cream and smoked marlin sauce......yummy!


----------

